

Fritz Leiber: A Pail of Air (1951) - brazzy
http://www.webscription.net/chapters/0743498747/0743498747___6.htm

======
dalke
I enjoyed this story many years ago. Reading it now I'm reminded of why.
Thanks @brazzy.

------
sfriedrich
I loved this one as a kid too. Thanks for posting.

